# SiS 964 shows up as UDMA133, connected SATA150 drive shows as UDMA33 - FreeBSD 8.0



## torpesco (Jan 26, 2010)

Just upgraded to FreeBSD 8.0 STABLE using the steps at: http://people.freebsd.org/~rse/upgrade/

There's one SATA HDD in the box, and now it's showing up as being restricted to UDMA33.  dmesg output is below.

Generic kernel (despite the config name shown in the dmesg output -- unchanged config).

It's been a while since the box was upgraded.  Started with FreeBSD 6.2, went to 7.3, then to 8.0.  Under 6.2, the drive reported SATA150.  Didn't check under 7.3.  (Drive was installed into the machine but not mounted as anything yet.)

Google isn't helping me yet.  Found this:
http://markmail.org/message/qvmegcwgmtos5ctj

But my throughput speeds reported by diskinfo are much lower, so I'm not yet ready to accept the "don't worry about it" answer.

atacontrol says "SATA150" isn't a valid mode.  It also says the disk is SATA revision 2.x:

```
ATA channel 2:
    Master:  ad4 <WDC WD15EADS-00P8B0/01.00A01> SATA revision 2.x
    Slave:       no device present
```

dmesg (controller is atapci1, drive is ata4):

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0: Mon Jan 25 04:25:16 EST 2010
    toor@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/EDDY amd64
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ (1800.07-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x20fc2  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x78bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x1<SSE3>
  AMD Features=0xe2500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
real memory  = 1342177280 (1280 MB)
avail memory = 1245601792 (1187 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <A M I  OEMAPIC >
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <A M I OEMRSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 4ff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe800-0xe87f mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xfebe0000-0xfebfffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <SiS 964 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 2.5 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 2.7 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <SiS 5571 USB controller> mem 0xfeaff000-0xfeafffff irq 20 at device 3.0 on pci0
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <SiS 5571 USB controller> on ohci0
ohci1: <SiS 5571 USB controller> mem 0xfeafe000-0xfeafefff irq 21 at device 3.1 
on pci0
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: <SiS 5571 USB controller> on ohci1
ohci2: <SiS 5571 USB controller> mem 0xfeafd000-0xfeafdfff irq 22 at device 3.2 
on pci0
ohci2: [ITHREAD]
usbus2: <SiS 5571 USB controller> on ohci2
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfeafc000-0xfeafcfff irq 23 at d
evice 3.3 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
sis0: <SiS 900 10/100BaseTX> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xfeafb000-0xfeafbfff irq 19 at device 4.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on sis0
rlphy0: <RTL8201L 10/100 media interface> PHY 31 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis0: Ethernet address: 00:19:21:1d:91:55
sis0: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <SiS 964 UDMA133 controller> port 0xc800-0xc807,0xc400-0xc403,0xc000-0xc007,0xb800-0xb803,0xb400-0xb40f irq 17 at device 5.0 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: _CRT value is absurd, ignored (-262.9C)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77f irq 7 drq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (ECP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/16 bytes threshold
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
powernow0: <Cool`n'Quiet K8> on cpu0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1800070320 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
acpi_tz0: _TMP value is absurd, ignored (-269.2C)
ad0: 76319MB <WDC WD800BB-00BSA0 12.08C12> at ata0-master UDMA100 
ugen0.1: <SiS> at usbus0
uhub0: <SiS OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <SiS> at usbus1
uhub1: <SiS OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <SiS> at usbus2
uhub2: <SiS OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <SiS> at usbus3
uhub3: <SiS EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ad1: 476940MB <WDC WD5000AAKB-00UKA0 07.01N01> at ata0-slave UDMA100 
GEOM: ad0s1: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s).
ad2: 476940MB <WDC WD5000AAKB-00UKA0 07.01N01> at ata1-master UDMA100 
ad3: 114473MB <Seagate ST3120022A 3.06> at ata1-slave UDMA100 
ad4: DMA limited to UDMA33, device found non-ATA66 cable
ad4: 1430799MB <WDC WD15EADS-00P8B0 01.00A01> at ata2-master UDMA33 
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
GEOM_MIRROR: Device mirror/media launched (2/2).
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x04f3> at usbus0
ukbd0: <vendor 0x04f3 product 0x0103, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.05, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
uhid0: <vendor 0x04f3 product 0x0103, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.05, addr 2> on usbus0
acpi_tz0: _TMP value is absurd, ignored (-269.2C)
```


----------



## torpesco (Jan 26, 2010)

Motherboard is ECS 761GX-M754.  No BIOS updates available.

pciconf reports "Raid Controller(?Mode Raid1)", and yet the BIOS config is not set to any RAID option.

pciconf -lv:

```
# pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x07661019 chip=0x07611039 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'Athlon 64 CPU to PCI Bridge (88e8056)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00021039 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'Virtual PCI to PCI Bridge (AGP) (520)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x09641039 rev=0x36 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'LPC Bridge (SiS964)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:2:5:	class=0x010180 card=0x07661019 chip=0x55131039 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'PATA Controller (All SIS SouthBridge)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none0@pci0:0:2:7:	class=0x040100 card=0x18771019 chip=0x70121039 rev=0xa0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'PCI Audio Accelerator (SiS7012)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
ohci0@pci0:0:3:0:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x07661019 chip=0x70011039 rev=0x0f hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'SiS5597/8 Universal Serial Bus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:3:1:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x07661019 chip=0x70011039 rev=0x0f hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'SiS5597/8 Universal Serial Bus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci2@pci0:0:3:2:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x07661019 chip=0x70011039 rev=0x0f hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'SiS5597/8 Universal Serial Bus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:3:3:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x07661019 chip=0x70021039 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller (SiS7001)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
sis0@pci0:0:4:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x09001039 chip=0x09001039 rev=0x91 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'sis 900 and integrated lan (SiS 900)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
atapci1@pci0:0:5:0:	class=0x010185 card=0x07661019 chip=0x01811039 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'Raid Controller(?Mode Raid1)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
hostb1@pci0:0:24:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:2:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:24:3:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x07661019 chip=0x63301039 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'GUI 2D/3D Accelerator (SiS661FX/M661FX/760/741/M760/M741)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


----------



## torpesco (Jan 26, 2010)

If I'm reading ata-pci.h correctly, atapci1 is ATA_SIS181 according to pciconf (#define references chip ID?) and yet dmesg says it's SiS 964.  ata-sis.c, of course has ATA_SIS181 set to ATA_SA150 and ATA_SIS964 to ATA_UDMA6.


----------



## torpesco (Jan 26, 2010)

Seems odd that the LPC bridge (isab0) reports 0x09641039.  The only definition I can see for that in the kernel is ATA_SIS964.

I see that atapci0 is also reported by dmesg as the exact same device type (SiS 964), and yet its chip ID from pciconf is 0x55131039 -- ATA_SIS5513.


----------



## tingo (Jan 26, 2010)

OP: did you try to load the siis(4) driver?


----------



## torpesco (Jan 26, 2010)

Unless I'm missing something, I don't see how a Silicon Image (SIIS) driver will help with a Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) chip...

The motherboard specs clearly show it's SiS.

Thanks.


----------



## torpesco (Feb 3, 2010)

Nobody?  Should I submit a bug report?


----------



## volatilevoid (Feb 4, 2010)

Any differences in `# dmesg` output if you directly boot from 8.0-RELEASE install media? If not, are there differences when you unplug all disks except the SATA one? You may also try 9.0-CURRENT for testing. Can you swap the SATA cable?


----------



## JimW (Feb 4, 2010)

torpesco said:
			
		

> It also says the disk is SATA revision 2.x:
> [



Your disk is definitely a SATA II disk.

Since it is a WD Caviar Green, have you tried attaching a jumper between pins 3 and 4?

http://www.wdc.com/en/library/eide/2579-001037.pdf

Note the section regarding PM2 Mode. It's possible this could be related to your problem and may be worth a try.


----------



## torpesco (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks - I'll try booting from the install media and attaching a jumper this weekend, and maybe another SATA cable.

Trying 9.0-CURRENT is a bit more than I can take on right now.


----------



## mav@ (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a probably driver error. And probably it is just cosmetic.

PM2 jumper is not related to connection speed. PM2 in WD terms means same as PUIS (Power Up In Stand-by) in ATA specification. It is one of methods for implementing staggered spin-up for ATA devices.


----------



## torpesco (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks.  With the suggesting that it's cosmetic, I went ahead and started using the drive ZFS isn't complaining.  Didn't have time on the weekend to try jumpers or 8.0-RELEASE, so I'm going to go with mav's suspicion that it's cosmetic and assume that to be the case for now.

Even if it's affecting speed (which it doesn't *seem* to), that's ok.  Mostly serving up files over an internet connection, 802.11g and 100Mbps Ethernet... and it seems plenty fast enough for that.


----------

